
AMP Compatible App Banner - mada299
https://www.martechadvisor.com/news/mobile-app-dev-marketing/branch-launches-ampcompatible-smart-banners/
======
aeromusek
This will be very helpful for anyone with an app who wants to break their
users out of Google's AMP viewer.

Using Universal Links for it is helpful — other AMP banners I've seen so far
(Reuters, etc [1]) just redirect users to the App Store even when the app is
installed...a little bit frustrating.

1\.
[https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/id...](https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSBRE94119Z20130503)

------
agrady49
Wow. Very cool.

